# Ran into ex-husband at the gym...I'm married



## stacyjen (Mar 27, 2013)

Today, I went to the gym as I normally do 4-5 days a week. I workout at the gym down the street from me because its so close. My husband works out at the gym where we use to live 15 minutes away because he likes it better. It's been over a year since I have been an active member.

Today, as I was getting to my machine I heard someone call my name and found the face of my ex-husband. We divorced over 5 years ago and I am now remarried to a man who also divorced the same time. I havent seen my ex in over 2 years or so. 

He has his own gym/training business with his own studio, so I was confused why he was at my gym. His answer was, he meets new clients here and has been at the gym since we had joined when we were married. Understandable, business wise. 

Do I tell my husband or not? :scratchhead:

I worry that if I do tell him he will become upset and always wonder if I am going to the gym to meet with my ex. If I don't tell him I will feel like I'm lying.

I'm not going to the gym to meet with anyone, I have my classes and own routine. It's in and out.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Tell your husband and transfer to a new gym


----------



## A Bit Much (Sep 14, 2011)

Why would you feel like you were lying? What would you be lying about... your ex happened to be up at the gym. It happens. You could have run into him at a grocery store. 

If you must, tell your husband that while you were working out today your ex was there. Turns out he meets his new clients there. Funny you hadn't run into him before, since you've been divorced 2 years.

I don't see anything crazy about that.


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Can't hurt to say "hey, I ran into bob at the gym today". Why would your husband be upset over that?


----------



## MysteryMan1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Amplexor said:


> Tell your husband and transfer to a new gym


That's a bit extreme. It's not like the ex is actively pursuing her.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Tell him.


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

Tell him. It's not a big deal. Don't let it turn into one by trying to hide it.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Honestly can't see what the big deal is, just tell your husband that you saw your ex at the gym. I wouldn't change gyms, why should you?

Then again I come from a different planet apparently as my ex and my partner get along.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Tell your husband and transfer to a new gym


Her ex is in the business. He probably meets clients at all the gyms. I don't think she can avoid him, if she is going to attend a gym.

To the OP ...Just tell your husband you ran into your ex. Tell him what he said, so your husband is aware you might run into him again. Let your husband know that you will tell him if and when you run into the ex again.


----------

